# #? Test for my daiwa whisker SS tournament



## bragwell

I normally use braid, and baitcasters. But I want to set up my spinning reel for throwing light jigs under the lights, and sight casting reds etc. I was thinking of either using 8lb mono or fluoro for under the lights, then adding a 20# liter for sight casting reds. Or using 10-15lb braid, with a liter.

What is the general consensus?


----------



## bragwell

Also,,, what has more stretch, mono or fluoro?


----------



## JFolm

I use 20lb power pro with a leader and it works great.


----------



## bragwell

JFolm said:


> I use 20lb power pro with a leader and it works great.


On my baitcasters I usually use 30# Sufix. I was wanting to rig up a spool with lighter line for tossing weightless jigs using my spinner.


----------



## Jean Scurtu

:texasflag

On my DAIWA WHISKER SS TOURNAMENT 1300 i use FIRELINE SMOKE 4 lb .,SPIDERWIRE ULTRACAST 10 lb .and TASLINE ALL WHITE 10 lb.+fluorocarbon leader.
I have no reason to fish with mono,because braid is tinnier ,no elasticity and if you use fluorocarbon leader you catch more fish.

With FIRELINE SMOKE 4 lb.+FLUOROCARBON LEADER 14 lb. a was catching one red fish(C&R) 40 inch,23 lb. and many big specks at ROLLOVER PASS.


----------



## JFolm

bragwell said:


> On my baitcasters I usually use 30# Sufix. I was wanting to rig up a spool with lighter line for tossing weightless jigs using my spinner.


With weightless I would go with 10lb braid personally. I just can't go back to mono after using braid. I used to use 6lb mono and a 12 lb leader when fishing lighted piers and it worked great. Then I got a job and started using braid.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Mono stretches more than flouro in a general sense. All brands of lines are different of course. I have not spooled up a spinning reel with mono in years but I'd say 10# Big Game or Ande Backcountry mono would work fine with a 20-30# mono leader just for abrasion resistance.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## bragwell

Thanks for the responses. I might try a spool with 8# mono to a liter (for invisibility under the lights), and a spool of 10lb braid to a liter for weightless plastics etc. This setup will be mainly for pier jiging at night (it feels weird using a baitcaster off of a tall pier). Also for weightless plastics, or windy days in the marsh.


----------



## Jean Scurtu

:texasflag

I was catching a lot of nice fish fishing at ROLLOVER PASS with FIRELINE SMOKE 4 lb.+fluorocarbon leader 8 lb.-14 lb.on my SS TOURNAMENT 700,1300
and one 40 inch ,23 lb. red fish(C&R)with ABU CARDINAL STAMINA DRAG 600U(ultra lite reel).

http://www.fishingworld.com/News/Read.php?ArtID=000010715


----------

